# Cats with PTSD



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I had to fend for myself in the streets since I was tiny, and then forever because I remained a very small cat. Now 3 years after being adopted, mom says I'm doing much better with my PTSD symptoms. Right now we're sitting on the floor playing with a new mouse toy, and the kitten is outside and Princess is in her room, so I have mommy all to myself. A rare moment to treasure. All is quiet and there's nothing and nobody to worry about. I can't recall another moment so peaceful in my life. Nothing to be scared of... I check and check again, but nothing suspicious... I don't know how to handle not being scared, not having to be on the defensive, looking scary. It's strange, it's making me really scared! I must find something to be afraid of soon so I can stop being scared!

Nikita, Duchess of Meow


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Dear Nikita, Duchess of Meow!
You are with a Forever Mommy now, who loves you very, very much!

And with her continued help, you will blossom into the Proper, Regal Cat, you are meant to be!

Congratulations and Blessings, for finding such a wonderful Human!

Nikita, I look forward to seeing some more updates from you!
Sincerely, 
Mr. Jazz, 
A rescued former stray, myself!


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Mr Jazz,

Thank you so much for your kind words! Mom got really angry at me a while ago because I attacked Princess. I just don't know what gets into me sometimes, I'm sure a cat is out to get me, I attack, then I realize my mistake and flee in fear... I don't want to be like this and pick up fights, but it's stronger than me. I've learned to look before I attack something that moves near me, I've learned that not everything moving next to me is dangerous, so I hardly ever attack mom anymore. I still have some more way to go, though.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nikita, I am SO glad you are able to enjoy a few minutes of bliss. The world is a dangerous place so you are right to worry, but you can rest easy in mommy's company! She will always take good care of you!!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

don't u wsh I was ther to pounc on u to keep ur senses sharp?
coco


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Coco, no please. I have enough with The Little Prince, mom's latest addition to the household! He's almost 1 year old now, and as obnoxious as they come. He likes to play rough and doesn't get it that a former stray with PTSD doesn't find that enjoyable! Mom never wanted a kitten, but took pity on him in the streets and now we're stuck with this hyperactive thing.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Prncess Nikita, 
Hihi! Im Snowflake, I think...
Im amost comptely deff...
I think I migt hve PTSD too.
My frmr humns dmped me in a strange plce..in the wintr time!
I was so terified! Thr was a humn femle ther...she put food out for me...I was to scared to aproch her that nigt...but she was bck the nxt night with more food for me...
I strted thinkng, maybe shes a good humn...she was polite, she didnt ster at me...or try to grab me...she give me spce...so I didnt run away dis tme an ate in frt of her....I was so hapy to hav a ful belly...
She went inside a litle bulding, and I folowd...I was trying to look insde...
I decided to sty clse that nigt...
She mved stuf to the big noisy thng that moves...
She lft the dor opn on it...and I made my mov, I figred nothng cld be wrse, thn wher I was...so I jumpd in!
I was going whr this nice humn was, I didnt want to be alone in dis scary plce...

Iv been wif her for fiv mnths now...
Mny tings r bettr...but I knw I stil hve som isues to wrk thu...
I try an shw my aprection by gving lots of hedbuts an purrs at nigt...
I dnt wan to be dmptd agin...
Mayb, dis is whr my PTSD coms in...
Im afrid I'll be dmptd...
She shws no sign of tht, so I tink its jst me...as she is stil respecful of my spce, is gentle and nevr waks me 
rudly...
She knws I do lke to ply, so we go to anothr rom an ply one on one wth the wand toy, I lov tht sily thng!

The fw tmes ive gne to her in th daytme, whn ive flt relly brve...
She has ben so gentle, only givnng me the knd of rubs, I enjy at nght...
I hpe I cn wrk thr dis...
Prncess Nikita...mayb we hav bth fond
the rigt humns dis tme...
Catfully yours
Snowflake

Ms Coca...
mayb you have PTSD to?
Jus a difrnt frm in hw it cmes out?
I sur don lik beng poucnd on! Thts vry rude!
I hpe you an yor humn can figr it out togthr...
I do wsh you wel...


----------

